# American Grandmaster video



## LuckyKBoxer (May 6, 2009)

the rough cut anyways... I just noticed it popped up on myspace video.
I had not seen a post about it, and the video only says it has had 15 views..
so thought I would share a link.
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=56557555


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 7, 2009)

That was a great piece. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## nlkenpo (May 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot!!!

Would anyone know if this vid will ever be available on DVD? I'd like to have it in top-quality.

Marcel


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 7, 2009)

It seems the video is no longer there, it's been deleted. That's a shame. It was an great insight to the man.


----------



## seninoniwashi (May 8, 2009)

That sucks - anyone know any other place it could be found?


----------



## silvestre (May 21, 2009)

hi

dont work for me


----------



## ackks10 (May 21, 2009)

silvestre said:


> hi
> 
> dont work for me




same here


----------

